# Calling all varment hunters



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

i know there' s more of you out there! Shooting coyotes are easy since theyre everywhere.

We hunt the river bottems and up in the hills S. of McClusky. Using an ecaller downwind of probably beds. 22-250 and shotgun depending on distance.

Any other conservationalists?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm with ya buddy! Not many of my friends are varment hunters so I normally go out alone. Slough bottoms have been great as they've dried up.

Most hunters dont realize how many predators there are out there. Maybe it's better that way?  8)


----------



## Johnny Conlon (Nov 4, 2002)

Sunday morning; Nov. 3, 2002 north of Hebron a few miles called in one
coyote, a real pretty site in the scope. This coyote was silver. About a mile away from this spot I called again and three more came from all
directions, but these were more brown than silver. These coyotes all were
in sunflowers and came within 5min. of calling. Sure was a great day.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Cool! That's some pretty good action before there's snow on the ground. I normally wait until after deer season to get started, but if they're working that good now maybe I should head out.

How many yotes did you end up with?


----------



## Johnny Conlon (Nov 4, 2002)

dropanchor said:


> Cool! That's some pretty good action before there's snow on the ground. I normally wait until after deer season to get started, but if they're working that good now maybe I should head out.
> 
> How many yotes did you end up with?


 I got the silver and one
of the brown, but even if I would of bagged 0 it would of been worth the
hunt just seeing them come in to the call. It's just too much fun.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

Shooting coyotes are easy since theyre everywhere. ??????
i must be hunting the wrong woods lol.

i have seen some coyotes but there too smart and to much cover up here in P.A to say there everywhere

thats cool if ur seeing a lot though better then going to work right?!? lol


----------

